#     ???

## Oldlady

7,7       "  ".             1 8. ,             ..     . 1 8     .,             .   ?.         ?     (  !),       -!!! 
       !        ?   7.7 ?

----------


## Mimos_ka

" "  8-.
 1     .
 .
       .. ,   ...
 -     .
 !
        8-...
  -          1..    .
    ,   7-     :Big Grin:

----------


## Fosihas

7.7  8         ,  .     -    .

      .

ps:



> -          1..    .


  ,    ,    .

----------

-  . ,  ,8-  7-.          .   !

----------


## Mimos_ka

> ,    ,    .


   ???
      !
  7-   ..   
  8-       .
   10 000..   8000
       6000
?    
 7-       
  8-... ..   .

----------

!!!
    7.7  8.1 .   8.1  ,    .      ,  7   8.    8.0.
       .

----------


## Oldlady

> -  .


  ,      ?

----------


## Oldlady

?

----------

-   8.1 ----- -----  ----,

----------

.  -  8-.    - ....

----------

,    ,    ,    ,      .   ,  ,   !  ,    .  -   "",    ,  .

----------


## Oldlady

> -   "",    ,  .


     !   ?      .        .          -    ""   !  :EEK!: .    ,   ,      ,      ! ,        !   !

----------

.    .        .    .           . 
    ,      7.7.    ,    -    -     (,    ,     ).      .  , ,      .

----------


## jokonda

8      . 8    :  ,   ,        .

----------


## OlgaK

,      -   .  ,    -  :yes: 
   ,    -   . , , !

----------


## Oldlady

> ,    -   .


 ,     !          !      ?

----------


## Tereza

7.7 ,      8     .     ,    7.7.,          ,      ( ).  8     -  7.7,   .    Ecxel  ,      .  ,,-      ,,  . 2   1590. ?  -      . 7.7      ,      ,!      ,     ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Fosihas

> ,,-      ,,  . 2   1590


          .  :Wow:

----------

> 8     -  7.7,   .


         ,      ,    7.7

----------

8.   ,      7.7.      .     .   -  ,     .      .       /  ,    ,   , .    .

----------


## Tereza

*        ,      ,    7.7 ?*

,       ,      . ,    8 ,    ,,  " ",     .
*Fosihas*     ,   .,   , -     .      Excel,

----------


## rasswet

> .  -  8-.    - ....


 ,              1 .
  8.1       6   7.5  ...

----------

> *        ,      ,    7.7 ?*
> 
> ,       ,      . ,    8 ,    ,,  " ",     .
> *Fosihas*     ,   .,   , -     .      Excel,


    " "          ,         ,                7,7     .    .

----------


## Fosihas

> !        ?   7.7 ?



,      ,   .

      "   .."    " -",     .

----------


## Fosihas

> *Fosihas*     ,   .,   , -     .      Excel,



  ,   .

----------


## Naumov

> .  -  8-.    - ....


       8-?   ?

----------


## Naumov

> *        ,      ,    7.7 ?*
> 
> ,       ,      . ,    8 ,    ,,  " ",     .
> *Fosihas*     ,   .,   , -     .      Excel,


         - .    . .

----------


## Oldlady

> "   .."    " -",     .


-  ,      ,         !           ,         !  ,  - !

----------


## Fosihas

> -  ,      ,         !           ,


    ,  . ,  ,     .   -        ,      .
  1:1         .

----------


## 26051971

( )   2006 . 
1.       ,      .
2.    , , .        .    ,  -,  - - , ,  .
3.  -      -   -  .  8.1 -  ,       . " " -  .            ,    -  .
4. ,  ,   ,      -    . ,        (     ). 
5. ,     -     .  ,        ...       :Wink:  ,  ,    ,     .    -     :Wink:   -   ()    -  , .
    1.       ,  (- -) ,      .   ,     .    :      .     ,          .
 :  ,  !  ,    .
    .   ,   )        ; )     ; )     .
!

----------


## Naumov

,           ,     .

----------


## Oldlady

> ,           ,     .


      ,   ()  ()    ?         !     !
   ,        "" (    ,   )     ,   -    !
 :yes:

----------


## Naumov

*Oldlady*,        .   -   .              /  .
     ,    .

----------


## rasswet

*Oldlady*,     ,     ? 
          ??       ,     ...
 ,        ,     *Oldlady*,   .    .   10 .

----------


## Oldlady

> [b]


   ,   ,  ,    ,      ! :Wink:  1       !    ,    Ѩ    ?!
 ,   !       (     ),      !

----------


## Naumov

*Oldlady*,    .   ,  ,   .
  /,   .  8-     ,      ,       .         .

----------


## 643

> *        ,      ,    7.7 ?*
> 
> ,       ,      . ,    8 ,    ,,  " ",     .
> *Fosihas*     ,   .,   , -     .      Excel,


**   ,     -     :
   (  ,   ?) <> -  <> - < >     ;     -   ;    -  ͻ,   .
 ,     ,       ,       
,      -   ,  .

----------


## 2006

"  ,     .    :      .     ,          "



              ,    7.7?

----------


## Naumov

*2006*,          , ..  ..

----------


## rasswet

.   77    .

----------

8-    ,      ,         ,   - ,      ..  ,    ,    ?
 2     8-,           ,         -  ,           77???
           8-... :yes:

----------


## Oldlady

!    1:    8.1      (   ,     ) ?       ,   "  "    ,     ?

----------


## rasswet

*Oldlady*, .      .     1-,    .
  1       7.7.     .    8.1.   .

----------

,.      ,  -   ,    ,    (-)

----------

> !    1:    8.1      (   ,     ) ?       ,   "  "    ,     ?


   ,
     30    /,        ,    .
    100 ,    ,    ,      , ,      .

 ,   ,   - ,      - .

 ,       77      8,1,      ,   ,      .   ,    ,   ,     ...

----------


## Oldlady

,          8-   8,1  ?      ?           ?    ...!     35 ,        ,      .

----------

> ,          8-   8,1  ?      ?           ?    ...!     35 ,        ,      .


  8,1     ...
  ...
35 ..   ..    ...

----------


## Tat_SPb

,     ,                     .     ,    , ,

----------

> ,     ,                     .     ,    , ,


  ...
        7.7,     8.0 ...             77....

----------


## Oldlady

-  ,     ? -     " ",     ?

----------

> -  ,     ? -     " ",     ?


   ...
 , - , -  ,       ,       1 -    -   ,    ...
 -    1   ,   ...
   ...

----------


## Oldlady

> ,   ...
>    ...


       ,  !

----------


## Lorri

> ...


 :yes:  , !  :Smilie:

----------

> , !


   ?         ..

----------


## rasswet

,      ...(  )
*Lorri*,  .

----------

> -  ,     ? -     " ",     ?


 http://edu.1c.ru/dist/edu/

----------


## Raisa.Volkova

(  ),   7.7,   8.1 

 7.7  8.1    ,    5,   .

8.1 ,    ,      .

1.    ;
2.    ,            .

   7,   ,     8.1 -  !

----------


## Naumov

> 8-    ,      ,         ,   - ,      ..  ,    ,    ?
>  2     8-,           ,         -  ,           77???
>            8-...


  8-   .  2006-    .
  2005-     ,    .

----------


## Naumov

(      ):   ,     ,    , ,    ,     .
..       ,        .

----------


## Tat_SPb

,        ,            ,     ,    ,   .

----------

